# Move Receiver



## DBVille (Nov 12, 2008)

I am trying to relocate a standard (D12-100) receiver from one room to the basement where the distribution block is. We have the power module for the SWM right next to a distribution block. The receiver works upstairs, but not in the basement. I used the same cable from the box, but I can't get a signal right directly from the distribution block. It is a 10 port block. I tried unplugging one of the four feeds to another room, and plugging directly into that. No joy. It comes up with "searching for satellite signal". 

Any ideas? What am I over looking that is so simple?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Your post prompts several questions:

1) You indicate you have a SWiM setup - is this a SWiM8 or SWiM16?

2) You indicate you have a 10-port "distribution block". That is a bit puzzling, as splitters have either 2,4,or 8 ports on them....so its hard to tell just what that device even is...you said its next to the PI. Was this part of your SWiM setup install, or legacy before that? A photo would be especially helpful.

3) How many other DVR/receivers do you have installed in your home, and what specific units/models are they?


----------



## DBVille (Nov 12, 2008)

1. Don't know. It was installed about a year ago. Photo is attached.

2. The distribution block has a total 10 ports on it. Some may be for inputs. Photo attached.

3. A total of four receivers - One HD DVR (HR22-100), One HD reciever (H21-100), two standard receivers - D12-100.

The photo shows the black cable to the receiver plugged in to a line that goes to one of the receivers.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DBVille said:


> 1. Don't know. It was installed about a year ago. Photo is attached.
> 
> 2. The distribution block has a total 10 ports on it. Some may be for inputs. Photo attached.
> 
> ...


Thanks - that photo helped alot (as did your info). You likely have a SWiM8.

The "distribution block" shown is likely the issue - it doesn't appear to be an approved splitter device for Whole Home DVR service or SWiM connectivity. Since it was installed a year ago or more, you can safely assume it isn't.

My guess is your installer took the short route to reuse old connections in place before your recent SWiM and HD DVR upgrades.

I would call DirecTV for a service tech to come and inspect the setup, and likely they'll change out the "distribution block" with a "green" approved splitter they've started using these days.

Let them know you are having a problem after your recent equipment update, and that the previous connections appear to require additional corrections.

If you have the Protection Plan, this will likely be a free visit. If not, you might negotiate it to be free or at a small charge.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DBVille said:


> 1. Don't know. It was installed about a year ago. Photo is attached.
> 
> 2. The distribution block has a total 10 ports on it. Some may be for inputs. Photo attached.
> 
> ...


Your splitter is apparently OK, because it was working before. "Green" splitters are only required for "Whole home DVR" installations to make DECA work as well as it can. Plain SWiM installs can use either type.

That said, I've never seen one with 10 ports. Usually an 8-way splitter has one input and 8 outputs, or 9 ports.

You said you used the same cable that was attached to the D12 to connect to the splitter. Did you connect that cable to the same splitter port the old cable (going to the D12's previous location) was in? Or did you try a previously unused splitter port? If the latter, I'm wondering if that port is the "10th" port that normally wouldn't be there and it's for some special use.

If that's the case, I would next try connecting the D12 to the same splitter port that was feeding the D12's previous location.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Steve said:


> Your splitter is obviously OK, because it was working before. "Green" splitters are only required for "Whole home DVR" installations to make DECA work as well as it can. So while you're existing splitter would be no good for DECA, it's obviously fine for your existing set-up, because it was working.
> 
> That said, it is non-standard, tho, if it has 10 ports. Usually an 8-way splitter has one input and 8 outputs, or 9 ports.


That was my point as well...it may have "worked" in the past...

...but a 10 port legacy splitter connected to a SWiM8 (8 tuner outputs) requires some advanced math than I'm not familiar with to have it work correctly. This really points to a previous installer taking a quick and easy shortcut, instead of a proper evaluation of the right connections.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That was my point as well...it may have "worked" in the past...
> 
> ...but a 10 port legacy splitter connected to a SWiM8 (8 tuner outputs) requires some advanced math than I'm not familiar with to have it work correctly. This really points to a previous installer taking a quick and easy shortcut, instead of a proper evaluation of the right connections.


Going by the picture, the OP has a SWMLNB, not a SWiM8. He's got a PI21 so that also rules out a SWiM8/16 It's a 1x8 splitter, not a 10 way. No such beast exists in the DirecTv world. It's either the 1st or 2nd gen 8 way splitter.

I've had some small issues in the past with the early gen splitters not giving good output on some ports.

Other than having non-approved connectors and not having terminators on the unused ports, I really don't see where the tech took any shortcuts. Its a little premature and unfair to throw him under the bus at this time. But hey, it's the fashionable thing to do here, so...


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

RobertE said:


> Going by the picture, the OP has a SWMLNB, not a SWiM8. He's got a PI21 so that also rules out a SWiM8/16 It's a 1x8 splitter, not a 10 way. No such beast exists in the DirecTv world. It's either the 1st or 2nd gen 8 way splitter.
> 
> *I've had some small issues in the past with the early gen splitters not giving good output on some ports.*


That's what I'm thinking. That's why the OP should make sure he tries to connect the D12 to the same splitter port it was connected to before.

I've never seen a 1x9 splitter before, but I was taking the OP's word on that and figuring the 9th port was non-standard.  I also don't believe the previous installer took a shortcut, since the system worked fine until the move.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

RobertE said:


> Going by the picture, the OP has a SWMLNB, not a SWiM8. He's got a PI21 so that also rules out a SWiM8/16 It's a 1x8 splitter, not a 10 way. No such beast exists in the DirecTv world. It's either the 1st or 2nd gen 8 way splitter.
> 
> I've had some small issues in the past with the early gen splitters not giving good output on some ports.
> 
> Other than having non-approved connectors and not having terminators on the unused ports, I really don't see where the tech took any shortcuts. Its a little premature and unfair to throw him under the bus at this time. But hey, it's the fashionable thing to do here, so...


Good catch Robert!

Darn....didn't see the info on the PI..shame on me for sure...that info would have helped. 

If the SWiMLNB dish was installed "about a year ago", then there certainly were newer splitters out there...but yes...maybe the installer did the best he could at the time.

In the end - it needs some "updating" and changes now.


----------



## DBVille (Nov 12, 2008)

Steve said:


> Your splitter is apparently OK, because it was working before. "Green" splitters are only required for "Whole home DVR" installations to make DECA work as well as it can. Plain SWiM installs can use either type.
> 
> That said, I've never seen one with 10 ports. Usually an 8-way splitter has one input and 8 outputs, or 9 ports.
> 
> ...


I tried both...sort of. I first placed it in a port that did not have a terminator on it. Then I removed a terminator and tried it there. Still no go. So, leaving the terminator off, I removed one of the four cables going to the four receivers, and tried it there. The line removed must go to another room. But, all the boxes worked, so that wire did work last week. Still didn't work. Thinking I had fu-barred something, I took the box back upstairs, plugged it in, and it worked fine. I did not re-connect the wiring to do this. I then returned down stairs and tried again...still nothing.

One or two of the ports have red insulation around the center wire versus white for the others. Look at the second port from the bottom on the left - the dark color is red insulation (not the black weather proof boot) and compare it to the one two above it - white insulation. Don't know what that means, but I have tried it in all open ports to no joy.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

DBVille said:


> I tried both...sort of. I first placed it in a port that did not have a terminator on it. Then I removed a terminator and tried it there. Still no go. So, leaving the terminator off, I removed one of the four cables going to the four receivers, and tried it there. The line removed must go to another room. But, all the boxes worked, so that wire did work last week. Still didn't work. Thinking I had fu-barred something, I took the box back upstairs, plugged it in, and it worked fine. I did not re-connect the wiring to do this. I then returned down stairs and tried again...still nothing.
> 
> One or two of the ports have red insulation around the center wire versus white for the others. Look at the second port from the bottom on the left - the dark color is red insulation (not the black weather proof boot) and compare it to the one two above it - white insulation. Don't know what that means, but I have tried it in all open ports to no joy.


Well let's see... if you tried one of the four splitter ports going upstairs that all were all previoiusly working, then we can rule out the splitter.

And if the D12 works upstairs, then we can rule out the D12.

So if it's not the splitter and not the D12, then it must be the cable that connects the two (or the connectors at either end of the cable).

That's all I got. :shrug: If it still doesn't work after changing that cable, probably best to call DirecTV, because something may be going on that none of us can see, so we may not have a handle on all the variables.


----------



## DBVille (Nov 12, 2008)

The splitter is marked SWS8WB-P and the red port visible above is connected to one marked IN/OUT SWM with the words POWER PASS next to it. So it has one inlet and that is connected to a second plug, and then 8 outlets.

I checked a known, working connection, pulled it, put the cable to the box on that outlet, and it didn't work. I guess its time to call DTV for a service call.


----------

